# fransa'nın başka bir şehrin'den



## cyaxares_died

Is it right to say 'fransa'nın başka bir şehrin'den iki musafırım'?
Context:
Benim evimde çok arkadaşlar geçiyor, iki hafta tatilimiz vardı ve almanyada'ki üç kişi burayı geldi parisi gösterdim; çok gezdik. rusya'dan da iki kişi geldi ve bir ay önce fransa'nın başka bir şehrin'den ki musafırım vardı. Benim evim çok küçük ama her kere çok eğlenceli'


----------



## KyLé90

Right => Fransa' nın başka bi' (bir) şehrinden iki misafirim vardı. 

----------

Context;

Right => Benim evimde çok arkadaşlar ........ İki hafta tatilimiz vardı ve Almanya' dan üç kişi buraya geldi, (onlara) Paris' i gösterdim, çok gezdik. Rusya'dan da iki kişi geldi ve bir ay önce Fransa' nın başka bir şehrinden de iki misafirim vardı. Benim evim çok küçük ama herkese çok eğlenceli.

 P.S => Benim evimde çok arkadaşlar geçiyor => Bu kısımda tam olarak ne anlatılmak istendiğin anlamadığım için ........ yazdım.


----------



## cyaxares_died

Teşekürler!

Benim evimde çok arkadaşlar geçiyor...
  With this I wanted to say something like 'a lot of my friends have been coming round my house' or 'have come to stay at my house', more precisely.
I want to


----------



## KyLé90

cyaxares_died said:


> Teşekürler!
> 
> Benim evimde çok arkadaşlar geçiyor...
> With this I wanted to say something like 'a lot of my friends have been coming round my house' or 'have come to stay at my house', more precisely.
> I want to



In Turkish; 

Come round => "Ziyaret etmek" or "ziyarete gelmek".

Come to stay => "Kalmak" or "misafir olmak".


So you'd say;

(Benim) Evimde çok arkadaşım kaldı.
(Benim) Evimde çok arkadaşım misafir oldu.
(Benim) Evime çok arkadaşım geldi.

-----------

İki hafta tatilim vardı ve bu yüzden evime çok arkadaşım geldi. Almanya' dan üç kişi buraya geldi, (onlara) Paris' i gösterdim, çok gezdik. Rusya'dan da iki kişi geldi ve bir ay önce de Fransa' nın başka bir şehrinden iki misafirim vardı. Benim evim çok küçük ama herkese çok eğlenceli.


----------



## miraculeuse

KyLé90 said:


> Benim evim çok küçük ama herkese çok eğlenceli



*it sounds bizarre. It would be :
benim evim çok küçük ama herkese çok eğlenceli geliyor        or 
benim evim çok küçük ama herkes çok eğleniyor.
*


----------



## KyLé90

miraculeuse said:


> *it sounds bizarre. It would be :
> benim evim çok küçük ama herkese çok eğlenceli geliyor        or
> benim evim çok küçük ama herkes çok eğleniyor.
> *




Dediğiniz gibi olur, ancak arkadaşın çevirisi ile çok fazla oynamak istemediğim için o şekilde yazdım ki o sekilde de olur, her ne kadar anlam düşüklüğü varmış gibi görünsede.


----------



## Volcano

cyaxares_died said:


> Teşekürler!
> 
> Benim evimde çok arkadaşlar geçiyor...
> With this I wanted to say something like 'a lot of my friends have been coming round my house' or 'have come to stay at my house', more precisely.
> I want to



*Birçok arkadaşım beni ziyarete geliyor.

Birçok arkadaşım evimde kalmaya geldi.*

*You can also say various sentences.*


----------

